# Handmade Look KX Lite USA Cycling team bike



## Kilian (Dec 29, 2006)

My Look KX Lite w/Mixed Campy 10spd, new Ritchey Carbon bars, new Zipp CSC wheelset. 

Kilian
chezwill AT sbcglobal DOT net


----------

